# 6.3 Upgrade Hr 10-250



## BUDDMAC (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been away from the forum for awhile and looked in today to see the discussion about 6.3 upgrade. After searching through the FAQ and many pages on this topic, I am still wondering what the upgrade actually is supposed to do. Can someone enlighten me?

Thxs for help.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Well, as it doesn't actually exist yet, nobody knows for certain. The general theory is that it will match the features of 6.1/6.2. The secret hope is that, like 6.2, it contains the networking and MultiRoom Viewing code, just disabled, and that it can be enabled with minor hacks as can be done with 6.2 on the SD boxes.


----------



## majones (Sep 6, 2001)

Plus, it should add folders to the Now Playing list and generally speed up menu operations.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That would be what 6.2 brings to the party, which also includes sorting without a special code.


----------



## doug25 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mine is working on version 3.1.5.....is there a later version then this and if so how do I get it? Thanks


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

doug25 said:


> Mine is working on version 3.1.5.....is there a later version then this and if so how do I get it? Thanks


There is about 45 threads with the same question. The upgrade is not out and no one really knows when and if it is actually coming.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

doug25 said:


> Mine is working on version 3.1.5.....is there a later version then this and if so how do I get it? Thanks


The latest version is 3.1.5f. To upgrade connect your TiVo to a phone line.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

BUDDMAC said:


> I am still wondering what the upgrade actually is supposed to do.


It promises to bring peace to the Middle East. It may also speed up the time it takes to delete a season pass, but that is secondary.


----------



## jbusa (Dec 21, 2001)

Can you say " VAPORWARE"

Jim


----------

